# Lab Results



## duane77 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm a 37 year old male, and have struggled with weight loss my whole life. While I've found some help with low-carb dieting, it's still a struggle. I also have trouble sleeping, and feel like I'm tired most of the time.

I've been measuring my oral temperature for two weeks, and the average is usually around 97.3F.

I decided to have my thyroid blood work done, and here are the results:

TSH 2.8 Lab Normal [0.5-3.0]

Free T4 1.9 Lab Normal [0.7-2.5]

Free T3 2.8 Lab Normal [2.5-6.5]

TPO 12 Lab Normal [0-150]

Based on this, it looks like my TSH is high-normal, and my T3 is low-normal. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks.


----------



## duane77 (Jan 18, 2015)

And sorry about the multiple previous posts - not sure why that happened, I only saved it once.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Welcome to the board!

You must be exhausted! That FREE T3 is really low. Did your doctor comment? Are you on Thyroxine replacement yet?

It would be a very very good idea to also get an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

It is my humble opinion that you do have a thyroid situation.

I am going to list some tests and you don't need to repeat the ones you already have had.

Bear in mind that symptoms can and do cross over. For example; many here who had hyper, gained weight. You see, there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies that mess w/the numbers on the lab tests like the ones you had.

So, just to be sure, it is good to do further testing.


----------



## duane77 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks.

I did the tests privately as I'm in Canada, and it's difficult to get doctors here to agree to do full thyroid panels. They typically only test TSH, so I paid myself to get them all done. I will however show him these tests next time I visit.

The lab report comments said these levels, along with the symptoms, were typical of hypothyroidism and hypometabolism, and might warrant treatment. All I know is that I keep packing on the pounds and I spend most of my day in a haze.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, this warrants treatment alright and further testing. I would push for the ultra-sound of your thyroid.

Maybe when they see your labs, they will know you mean business.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T4 1.9 Lab Normal [0.7-2.5]
> 
> Free T3 2.8 Lab Normal [2.5-6.5]


If taking medication - we shoot for 3/4 range for both of these tests.

I highly doubt you could find a doctor to prescribe you a low dose of Cytomel to raise your FT-3. Either that or a low dose of levothyroxine to see if your FT-3 goes up.

I raised my FT-3 by taking a Selenium pill. I can't recall the dosage.

What does your doctor have to say?


----------



## Sandyz24 (Nov 28, 2014)

Feeling a bit better but not 100%
Free t4 1.45. (.93-1.71)
T3 uptake 36% (23-40)
T4 12.6 (4.7-13.3)
T7 4.5 (1.4-4.5)
TSH 3.87 (.49-4.67)


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

duane77 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I did the tests privately as I'm in Canada, and it's difficult to get doctors here to agree to do full thyroid panels. They typically only test TSH, so I paid myself to get them all done. I will however show him these tests next time I visit.
> 
> The lab report comments said these levels, along with the symptoms, were typical of hypothyroidism and hypometabolism, and might warrant treatment. All I know is that I keep packing on the pounds and I spend most of my day in a haze.


I'm in Canada and have never had an issue getting tested. Hopefully once your Dr sees your results they will start treating you.


----------

